# Thai Laugher



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yong visited today and suggested my depressed, eyeliner pijie Ariel might be a Thai Laugher. I did a google search and came up only with one link.
She could be one, but I still have to hear a sound from her. That would show me if she is one indeed. They are supposed to make different pigeon sounds.
Any info on this breed is appreciated.

BTW she is doing great and she seems to like my King Krames.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is that a pic of her on you avatar? she's VERY pretty.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No, this is my Satinnette, Fran. She is a doll.
Thank you.
I took pics of Ariel today, they are still at Walgreens. Hope I get them tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> No, this is my Satinnette, Fran. She is a doll.
> Thank you.
> I took pics of Ariel today, they are still at Walgreens. Hope I get them tomorrow.
> 
> Reti


Does this mean that you'll scan and post? Would love to see pics of her. That's good news that she's taken a liking to King Krames, guess that's a 'to be continued' situation....

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Does this mean that you'll scan and post? Would love to see pics of her. That's good news that she's taken a liking to King Krames, guess that's a 'to be continued' situation....
> 
> fp



No, they put the pictures on a CD. I just hope they will be clear.

Yep, to be continued. Only thing is King Krames is not too interested. He is way too old for that kind of stuff. So, we'll see.

Any ideas how to make her coor or make any sound?

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmmm, sweet talking whenever near, and maybe a some little nuzzles?

I'm sure she'll pop out w/one for ya sooner or later when you least suspect it.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It would be so ironic if your depressed pigeon was a Thai Laugher. 
Looking forward to the pictures. Did you happen to get one of your King Krames? How old is he?


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Reti,

When I want my birds to talk I just start making the sounds they make and I start to get a response. It sounds goofy but it works! I feel a bit like Tarzan or George of the Jungle at times but boy do I do a good Pigeon impersonation and they sure respond. Only problem is I have no idea what we are talking about but I know that they do. Try it when you are alone with the birds or you could get locked up.!

I am really glad to hear Ariel is coming along though. You have done a terrific job with her and especially after all that bird has been through. 
I think she is probably still a little shell-shocked and distrustful. I would be too if I had been through her trauma. Time and love heal. I do believe that.

Cameron


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, I recall visiting a man once who kept Pigeons and he proceeded in waving his arms around like wings and cooing contently to a pigeon to show how it had site mated with him...I will never forget that day...I tried so hard not to laugh...although I do have to admit to doing the odd coo myself...LOL
Reti, I don't have alot of info on Thai Laughers, however I do have a friend who breeds them...she has pics of them on my pixalbums.net site, here is a pic of a pair:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Laugher Lady Loft&pix=pairoflaughers.jpg
And her whole albums which has a few pics:
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Laugher Lady Loft
Perhaps this can help you in confirming the breed...but you will know when you hear it coo (laugh).
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Alaska, thanks for the pics. Those guys look exactly like Ariel. Same long sharp beak, big bird, dark eyes. Hmm, could she be really a Thai Laugher? Yong suggested she might be and Yong is usually right.

TerriB, I did get pics of both of them, even a few with them together. The pharmacy announced me yesterday they have no CD (can you believe it?) so I am still waiting.
I don't know King Krames' age, but he looks really old and acts old. He is a very laid back, quiet and sweet guy.

fp and Cameron, I talked myself silly yesterday, she just refuses to respond. Now even more I am dying to hear her talk. Will try again today.

Thank you all, I keep you updated.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

I'm so glad to hear you are about to identify the breed pigeon Ariel is, and that she is starting to act normal. That is a beautful bird from the pics that Alaska showed.

So if she starts laughing, we know she is over her depression, then? LOL


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Reti, maybe you could try to imitate the sound of a Thai Laugher and see
if that cheers her up:

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Voice/BRKLaugh.html

Worse thing that could happen is she'd laugh at your attempts  

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, Reti, maybe you could try to imitate the sound of a Thai Laugher and see
> if that cheers her up:
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Voice/BRKLaugh.html
> ...


Hey all,
The Kim Linck who wrote the text and supplied pictures on this site is the lady that Belle and Beau came from. They are Thailand Laugher/ cappuchine crosses.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No laughing today. She is mad at me and plays statue again.
I gave her a bath in the sink. For some reason she doesn't like baths, the only time she took one, she stood in the pigeon tub and wet her feet and belly and that was it, so I thought she is well enough now to have a good soapy bath. Oh well, she'll get over it.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
Playing statue...lol I can imagine...I'm sure her spirits will perk up soon and you'll get to hear the laugh 
Look forward to seeing the pics.

PS.Kim is Laugher Lady...this is my friend who's album and pics I supplied above...notice they are the same pics from the album...small world isn't it 
Regards
Alaska


----------

